# 48 gallon column reef tank



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys!

With all all the new salt water fish and supplies at work, I have decided to (finally) do a salt tank. Tank is 18"x19"x30".









Cant wait to to build an awesome tank!


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your progress! Any details on the setup?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yay been wating for this looks awsome wheres my mountian piece lol


----------

